# green water in P tank?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i am asking this for a friend. his local tap water is kinda weird tasting. is there chlorine in there? or is it safe to dump his Ps into the tank with his tap and not having it treated? what do you guys think. he lives in Livermore CA.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Normally I would say algae bloom but, green tap water doesn't sound right. Do some water testing first with a kit.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry it isnt green he was playing around. he says it tastes weird though. could it be chlorine?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Could be anything. Definiteley check water parimeters first. 
Remember, water should be cycled reguardless of properties before adding fish. :smile:


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, I'd cycle that for a couple of weeks. you won't need to treat it if you cycle it for that long, and plus, it's safer that way. Good luck.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the thing is that his tank is cycled. his tap from his facuet tastes funny. so is the water fish safe?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> the thing is that his tank is cycled. his tap from his facuet tastes funny. so is the water fish safe?


 Your killing me eric. How do we know? It's impossible to come to a conclusion based on "it tastes funny". Chem readings are needed. Post them when completed then, people here can advise you. :smile:


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

well... if it's rotting and slowly turning black and there are mutant things forming in there, I wouldn't let your p's get in it.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

You definatly need to test the water, there could be anything in it..

MAD


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I bet it has chlorine in it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Eric, alot of our waters in the Nor Cal are treated with chlorine.. some areas with less or more. If your friends tank has cycled more than a couple of days and all is well and no deaths, then it should be OK. Another helpful option is better and propper filteration with the use of carbon to get the water crystal clear. You've seen my tank before in its begining stage when it was yellowish green because of the water treatment in my area. Also use chlorine remover just to be on the safe side (I have extra to give next time you come over).

BTW: Whats your friend doing tasting the water in his tank after he just cycled it???


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just test the water!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

lol. the water from his facuet tastes funny. he didnt drink water from his tank. lol you know the same night, he told me before he went back home that his water is funny tasting . so i gave him 10gallons of water from my house to take home. and he never used his hoome water yet. so he told me to ask you guys. i guess i'll tell him to buy a testing kit.

p.s: yo my friend is willing to split on the deal we are talking about al.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to equipment_


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

If it's city water you can bet 100% that it will have chlorine in and it will need to be treated. I would treat all water from a city source before it went into a tank.


----------

